

Snapchat Has A Patent That Could Help It Become The Defacto Camera App - amduser29
http://techcrunch.com/2013/06/21/snapchat-has-a-patent-that-could-help-it-become-the-defacto-camera-app/

======
aroch
There's something novel about this? I recall an application back in the Eclair
days that did this. Hell, pretty sure there are physical cameras that had a
"burst mode" type deal that would either take 10frames in burst if you tap the
shutter button or 5 seconds of video if you held the button

